# What are the Best Fathers Day Gifts for Car Guys



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I always appreciate a gift card to the local massage parlor.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Do they sell gift cards for a new M2?

My wife got me an "M" cap and made a funny card for last Valentine's Day 😅


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

lol

And here I thought _I_ was taking this sideways....



Honestly the hat is cool, if you have a real M.

Today I was filling the X5 w diesel and a BMW M5 Convertible was filling up in front of us. Wife asks "what kind of M5 is that?" ..... I go into a poseur badge rant, she says "you're funny".


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

ard said:


> lol
> 
> And here I thought _I_ was taking this sideways....
> 
> ...


No M car yet. I also bought Ferrari Pumas last year. We can always dream 😜


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

They gave me an M ball cap when I picked up my M3 in Spartanburg. My head is to big to wear ball caps, so I gave it to Frau Putzer. Somebody complimented her on the ball cap and asked how much it cost. I said "58 thousand dollars."


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Autoputzer said:


> They gave me an M ball cap when I picked up my M3 in Spartanburg. My head is to big to wear ball caps, so I gave it to Frau Putzer. Somebody complimented her on the ball cap and asked how much it cost. I said "58 thousand dollars."


A Father's Day dad joke? 😂


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

How about some M gloves? A necessity when driving in Sport+ mode? 😂 _(Picture from a cool "Beemer Fam" video I saw on YouTube today)_


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

My favorite accessory is a Seat Hoody. We're outdoor and gym kind of folks. Seat Hoody keeps the interior from smelling and looking like us after a hike. Least favorite is a cup holder cell phone mount. The one I have gets kicked around from car to car never used and always in the way, but it was a gift so I keep it.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

XChallengeRdr said:


> My favorite accessory is a Seat Hoody. We're outdoor and gym kind of folks. Seat Hoody keeps the interior from smelling and looking like us after a hike. Least favorite is a cup holder cell phone mount. The one I have gets kicked around from car to car never used and always in the way, but it was a gift so I keep it.


This cell phone mount (Beam Electronics from Amazon for ~$11) has worked great for me. Got it 3 years ago and fits nicely on my car's far left vent. Even with CarPlay, I like to keep my phone handy. Plus, the F30 has very limited space to store things (and mine doesn't have wireless charging).


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

moRider said:


> How about some M gloves? A necessity when driving in Sport+ mode? 😂 _(Picture from a cool "Beemer Fam" video I saw on YouTube today)_
> View attachment 1033164


Ah, the essential accessory for a schmuck driving a 2 ton, 2-pedal car with EPS. I hope at least he wears full leathers and a helmet when he is driving his Beemer instead of his Bimmer.

Dad doesn't want to be a poseur. Give him a helmet and buy him a day at a BMWCCA HPDE at a real race track, or a one day M School at Thermal or Spartanburg. Give him a membership to the BMWCCA M Chapter, and enclose a raffle ticket to the BMWCCA 2021 Raffle; if he wins the M2CS or the M8, at least he won't look like such a clueless tool in his "M for Moron" gloves. Even better, if dad also owns a P Car get him a ticket to the 2021 PCA raffle. This year's grand prize is a Cayman GT4. and the second prizes (plural, because they keep adding cars as more tickets are sold) are Cayman GTS's.

Quack Jr. gave me some early Father's Day presents. 2 weeks ago we did an HPDE at Lime Rock with the Audi Club; last week we did an HPDE at Thompson with the Porsche Club (silly little track, but it was an absolute hoot in the rain) and tomorrow we're auto crossing M4's at Gillette stadium.

Tchotskes break and caps and gloves wear out, but we will have those father-son memories forever.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Son and I drove Nurburgring a few days, ~6 years ago. One day in utter rain. Talk about a total pucker experience. (as you probably know, the tire rubber that is scrubbed off countless cars becomes a soup of killer marbles- conspiring to escort you off the track at a moments notice. You enter a turn, you THINK you are fine...but then it is in gods hands as the armco grows in your field of view...)

One of the nights we sat in the Schmitz's steakhouse, watched Germany eviscerate Brazil in the world cup.

And no, I wasnt wearing gloves nor M logos.

Oh, he was born on fathers day.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

I want 2 girls to hang over my bonnet for a day, you know like they do at the car shows,
must have pornstar heel's


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

what have you got stuck on your idrive screen <gulps>



Evan Williams said:


> _Lead photo courtesy of helena0105/Shutterstock_
> 
> Father’s Day is right around the corner and if you’re a dad who hasn’t been asked what you’d like on your special day, you’ll likely end up with a tie, funny socks, or the traditional coffee mug with some sort of humorous saying. Now is your chance to beat your loved ones to the punch.
> 
> ...


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

jaye944 said:


> I want 2 girls to hang over my bonnet for a day, you know like they do at the car shows,
> must have pornstar heel's


Reminds me of Peter O'Toole movie quote. His character was governor of a small Caribbean island and when asked what it was like living in paradise replied: "My idea of paradise is a weekend in a five star hotel suite in New York with two hopelessly depraved young women."


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

Club Paradise, LOL, I remember watching that a while back.... hahaha

I always joke with my 10yo DD, that when we go out in the BM with the top down, usually some woman will try and chat me up, if that happens, just scootch down in the seat and if she asks's your my niece.. LOL she get's mad and hit's me... BUT best bit she never tell's mum about our conversation.... God, when do little girls turn into crazed, psychopathic women hahahaha



XChallengeRdr said:


> Reminds me of Peter O'Toole movie quote. His character was governor of a small Caribbean island and when asked what it was like living in paradise replied: "My idea of paradise is a weekend in a five star hotel suite in New York with two hopelessly depraved young women."


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

jaye944 said:


> I always joke with my 10yo DD, that when we go out in the BM with the top down, usually some woman will try and chat me up, if that happens, just scootch down in the seat and if she asks's your my niece..


You think they are chatting you up ...

the are actually assessing your potential to be a child molester....determine if they need to call 911


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

hahahaha LOL



ard said:


> You think they are chatting you up ...
> 
> the are actually assessing your potential to be a child molester....determine if they need to call 911


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

I thought the babies thing was fake, not true, when DD was only a couple of months old, we all went to the mall, OH went to the washroom and left me in the foodcourt with DD, God, so many girls came up to me and chatted to me, not one asked me if I was married, where my partner was, just hitting on me and this was pre-BMW days, 12yo POS neon, puppies and babies, best way to mean women.


----------

